# How do you kill a wounded duck/goose?



## WhatGooseUPmustGoosedown

Bird down but not dead. I must not have the spinning of the neck down well because the head sometimes comes off. Any tips?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Zofchak

For ducks I normally crush their head against the stock on my gun. Geese get a shot to the head if they are standing or swimming. If they are not mobile, but still not dead I boot their head against the blind or swing the back of their head against the boat/blind/etc. I used to keep a pair of pliers around to dispatch birds, but they're never handy when you need them.


----------



## Tubby

Slit their neck with a knife and let them bleed.


----------



## kenny ball

Ducks take my k-9 teeth bite down on eyes till I crush there skull geese ring there neck

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Skip

U can apply steady pressure to their diaphragm and they will expire quickly

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FPFowler

I've seen a lot of ppl grab the heads and spin the birds around like they are trying to fly away with it. The method that works best for me is to wring 'em out but when I do it, I pinch the neck tightly and kind of roll the bird over briskly. This breaks the neck right where you are holding it and the heads stay on so you can still strap them. It helps you feel when the deed is done also so you know the bird is dead.


----------



## Duckman Racing

Big Skip said:


> U can apply steady pressure to their diaphragm and they will expire quickly


This is my preferred method as well. Never had much luck trying to wring their neck. Place the bird on the ground on its breast, and apply pressure to the back of the bird between the wings. For ducks you can just use one hand, for geese I will generally kneel on thier back. It only takes a minute.


----------



## The Doob

Learned this from our trip sea duck hunting - when retrieving a bird that was still alive, the outfitter merely sat on them. The eider expired rather quickly, to my suprise.

When using the boat this year to retrieve a still live downed bird, I sat on the bird and he was generally expired by the time I got back to the blind.


----------



## griffondog

For ducks and pheasants I grab the back legs and swing the bird to catch the head on the bottom of my boot. Dead immediately .

Geese stand on head grab back legs and pull up till you can feel neck separate . Dead immediately. .
Griff


korthals Ugly Dog Owner


----------



## Mudfoot

griffondog said:


> For ducks and pheasants I grab the back legs and swing the bird to catch the head on the bottom of my boot. Dead immediately .
> 
> Geese stand on head grab back legs and pull up till you can feel neck separate . Dead immediately. .
> Griff
> 
> 
> korthals Ugly Dog Owner


 
As opposed to the front legs :lol: Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## BAY CREEPER

Quick smack to the back of the head on the butt stock of the gun and its over. Much cleaner than ringing or slicing:yikes:


----------



## waxico

Stab the back of the head with a 1" blade pen knife.

Lights out.


----------



## honk/quack

My first thought was 'a nasty subject' but then I couldn't help to chuckle at this: 'stab'm, spin'm, squeeze'm, twirl'm, twist'm, pinch'm, punch'm, stand on'm, sit on'm, kneel on'm, smash'm on the boat, hit'm with the gun, and if all that fails . . . shoot'm again! 

I'm sorry, this one just struck me funny (and yes, I do most of the above).


----------



## just ducky

FPFowler said:


> I've seen a lot of ppl grab the heads and spin the birds around like they are trying to fly away with it. The method that works best for me is to wring 'em out but when I do it, I pinch the neck tightly and kind of roll the bird over briskly. This breaks the neck right where you are holding it and the heads stay on so you can still strap them. It helps you feel when the deed is done also so you know the bird is dead.


Basically what I do also. You can feel it when the neck breaks. They still flop a bit after, but they aren't going anywhere. Once in a blue moon a head does come off, but generally not.


----------



## Wardo

choot 'em


----------



## William H Bonney

honk/quack said:


> My first thought was 'a nasty subject' but then I couldn't help to chuckle at this: 'stab'm, spin'm, squeeze'm, twirl'm, twist'm, pinch'm, punch'm, stand on'm, sit on'm, kneel on'm, smash'm on the boat, hit'm with the gun, and if all that fails . . . shoot'm again!
> 
> I'm sorry, this one just struck me funny (and yes, I do most of the above).


:lol: I was thinking the same thing when I saw this thread last night.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I watched my friend finish one off by staring at it. I claimed it was a lung shot and going to expire on its own; he claimed he funneled three years of being an object of middle management hatred at GM at the goose and it decided that death was a better option.


----------



## sswhitelightning

Throw em back in the lake give a fair chance to out run another round.

Reload with 7 shot.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## firenut8190

If you shoot Black Cloud the'll be stone dead when they hit the ground.

Just kidding. I can't afford to shoot that stuff. Just wring their necks.

Or if you get a duck that is mountable, just squeeze them until they suffocate.


----------



## SBE II

Place your knee (on a goose), elbow (for duck) the middle of their back. Give it a minute and they will die..


----------



## rentalrider

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I watched my friend finish one off by staring at it. I claimed it was a lung shot and going to expire on its own; he claimed he funneled three years of being an object of middle management hatred at GM at the goose and it decided that death was a better option.


:lol::lol::lol: 

Personally I smack the back of duck's heads on the bow. Geese get necks spun. I like the squeezing idea. Cleaner. Sometimes people don't like getting into a boat that looks like they filmed the newest Saw sequel in.


----------



## smoke

I like the head biting method always worked for me. Quickly dispatches them. I fold their bill down tight to their neck and a good bite on top of the head until you feel their cranium crack.......good night. 

Geese neck twist and very rarely lose a head over it. 
Smoke


----------



## T.J.

wack the head on the center council.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Marshmonster

For birds I plan to mount, I grab them around the body and squeeze between the wings on the back. Steady pressure and a good grip, only takes a minute for them to expire. Non mounted ducks get the same but with my boot on the ground. Geese that survive on the ground get shot again, in the water the dog gets them and then the pinch and flip the bird over the neck routine.


----------



## T.J.

T.J. said:


> wack the head on the center council.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## waxico

T.J., don't you first bind and torture them before you kill them?

And, in that picture you are wearing the mask?

Now THAT'S the way to finish off those bastiges


----------



## frisbee3557

smoke said:


> I like the head biting method always worked for me. Quickly dispatches them. I fold their bill down tight to their neck and a good bite on top of the head until you feel their cranium crack.......good night.


Yep, that was always Dad's method as well. I believe I was about 12 when he first told me to "just bite it's head". I thought he was joking until he did it himself. Marines always find a use for their 3rd hand I guess.


----------



## fsamie1

Do it like my partner, hold their head and try to throw them while holding the head. they cannot survive without ahead.:lol: He is actually tring to ring their neck.
I normally ring their neck but if they are crippled and are more than 20 yards away I shoot them again because ringing their neck specially when it is so worm is not civilized and very barbaric.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl

If it's a good eating duck...break, twist, strangle, or cut the Neck. Doesn't matter it will kill em. 

If it's a s**t duck...load up an Xpert and blast that MF in the head!! Prolly won't be any head or neck left but all you need is a wing to identify!


----------



## WhatGooseUPmustGoosedown

Awesome. Thanks for the help. I am hiring a shrink to wrestle with the GM reference. Spent my early years there and couldn't get out quick enough. I'm going to have to shoot another years worth of ducks to try all these methods. Happy New Year


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WhatGooseUPmustGoosedown

S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl said:


> If it's a good eating duck...break, twist, strangle, or cut the Neck. Doesn't matter it will kill em.
> 
> If it's a s**t duck...load up an Xpert and blast that MF in the head!! Prolly won't be any head or neck left but all you need is a wing to identify!


Tried this too. It was mostly dead in a creek. Blasted it and it launched 10 feet into the air. Feathers everywhere. Looked like a Monty Python skit. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tron322

Swat them with a cheap round. Usually in the face


----------



## CougarHunter

I dont recommend the cutting the neck method. One of the clowns I hunt with started doing that last year. With fresh snow on the ground. Looked like a murder scene from CSI or something. Blood everywhere is not the best thing on white, fresh snow. I always get them back to the blind and but a knee right into their back. Forces the air out quickly, and they are usually done for in less than a minute. I always snap a ducks neck and that has never failed me


----------



## Duke

Bring small leatherman pliers, crush spine b/w neck vertebrae


----------



## sswhitelightning

Throw em in a gunny sack then put over boats exhaust. Sleepy sleepy mister duck.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine

Smack their head off: rock,tree,boat, or buttend of my gun!


"StinkFinger"


----------



## adam bomb

Three ways: wring neck smack head on gun barrel boat gunnel etc or suffocation applied to back on mounter birds. If your not too over zealous wringing the neck the head will stay on and kill the bird. IMO it's the technique 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MERGANZER

This whole thread is nothing short of disturbing lol. Biting a ducks head till you feel the skull cave in??????? WOW, not sure this is a good thread to leave open for the anti's to read. Much l;ike the dispatching of trapped animals is rarely discussed openly for the same reason.

Ganzer

ps- a quick twist and it should be done.


----------



## WhatGooseUPmustGoosedown

I saw a video of a kid in the south doing the skull bite. Actually very humane, but not sure I'm ready for the big leagues. Imagine that on a big canadian honker?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

i know a guy that carries one of these 









and clubs them like a baby seal.


----------

